

Ask HN: Should I learn to develop for android? - lorenzopicoli

I have some knowledge in iOS development and now I want to learn something else with it.
I think I need more web languages like PHP, JavaScript...
But on the other side it&#x27;s cool to create an app with iOS and android versions.
I also heard a lot of people saying that android doesn&#x27;t worth time, it takes a lot of time creating the app and piracy is higher than iOS.
So my question is, should I learn Java and then Android development or focus on something else(what?)?
======
tocomment
Yes, absolutely learn it. In the US Android developers make 130-170K per year
[1]. You could get an awesome paying job, probably buy a house.

[1]
[http://www.cio.com/slideshow/detail/112042?google_editors_pi...](http://www.cio.com/slideshow/detail/112042?google_editors_picks=true#slide1)

~~~
laveur
I call BS on this. I want to see there sources for this! I've been developing
for iOS since the beginning and I just recently started developing for Android
as well to broaden my skill set and I have never made anything near that. 100K
seems to be the top most companies want to pay.

~~~
lorenzopicoli
That's exactly what I was thinking. And build an android app for all screens
take time for those who doesn't work for a company, right?

------
sharemywin
I think the best thing to do is find a project that would require all of the
above. Something that you would find interesting that has a backend, web
interface and phone component.

